# Using the Ecollar to Stop Dog−to−Dog Aggression



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everything in that just confirms that using an e collar on an aggressive dog is not the way to deal with it.


----------



## Lou Castle (Mar 16, 2011)

Care to be more specific? The 200+ dogs that I've personally used this method on are no longer aggressive. Neither are the many more dozens, perhaps hundreds of dogs whose owners have used it. What is it that you object to?


----------



## Lou Castle (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's some video that was sent to me. It shows two dogs playing. One of them used to be aggressive towards the other. What's shown is the result of the protocol that's described here being used. 

No one has ever been able to tell me definitively which dog used to be the aggressive one.


----------

